

Quantum trapping, UFO levitation - Mitt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zpsEO5t-TM

======
gus_massa
This is a recopilation of many of the videos of Boaz Almog (
[http://www.youtube.com/user/boazal](http://www.youtube.com/user/boazal) ).
The original videos have more information about the cience and less “this
looks like a UFO” linkbait titles. I couldn’t find a replacement that is a
single video with all the information.

